# [AS][ID2] Ajouter du texte dans un texte frame



## bebert (3 Février 2004)

Bonjour, comment insérer du texte dans un "text frame" existant ?

Je crée un texte frame comme ceci :

 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> set textesstitre to "grjkglhjreklghjkgh khgj klhgjkl jerskl gjrekl grejslk gerlg"
tell application "InDesign 2.0.2"
	tell active document
		tell page 1
			set myTextFrame to make text frame with properties {contents:textesstitre}
			tell myTextFrame
				set geometric bounds to {10, 10, 50, 50}
			end tell
		end tell
	end tell
end tell </pre><hr /> 

Comment insérer du texte maintenant ?


----------



## Lupin sansei (6 Février 2004)

Désolé, je ne vais pas apporter de réponse mais je cherche une solution à un probleme assez similaire. 
Comment inserer une chaine de caractere à l'endroit du curseur dans un text contenu dans un objet textview? Je n'ai rien trouvé dans le guide Applescript et "la terminologie ASS".


----------



## bebert (6 Février 2004)

J'ai fait ceci pour ajouter du texte dans un frame text existant :

 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> tell application "InDesign 2.0.2"
	tell document 1
		tell page 1
			set myTextFrame to make text frame with properties {geometric bounds:{10, 10, 50, 100}, contents:"Texte."}
			tell myTextFrame
				set toto to text contents of contents
				set toto to toto &amp; " Encore du texte."
				set contents to toto
			end tell
		end tell
	end tell
end tell
 </pre><hr />


----------



## Lupin sansei (7 Février 2004)

oui mais là tu le rajoute à la suite non?


----------

